# Joining Leadcore to Leader



## NP3 (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm spooling up a leadcore rig, amd have run in to a problem. I have braided backing on the reel, which I joined with the leadcore using a uni-uni knot without a problem. However now I'm trying to attach a 25 pound mono leader to the leadcore using the same knot and am failing miserably. I can get the knots tied, but when I try to pull them together to complete the knot, I either get the knot all bunched up or end up with a couple inch loop of one of the lines in the middle of the two uni knots, making it impossible to butt the two uni knots together.

Is there a trick to this, or a different knot I should use?


----------



## thomas11 (Mar 30, 2006)

tie a lose overhand knot in the lead core... now peal the lead out of the lead core.. about 3 inches.. thread the mono into the core to replace the lead... once this is done then slide the lose over hand knot to the middle of the mono and tighten up... the knot is done...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

thomas, I will have to try that. right now I strip out some lead and tie two clinch knots onto eachother, works allright so far...


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I've found that the Willis knot works well. Remove about 3 or 4 inches of leadcore, tie one loose overhand knot back in the lead portion of the line, insert mono into sheath until it touches leadcore, then move the loose knot forward to end of sheath and tighten.

Look here for a more detailed explanation with photos:
http://http://www.educatedangler.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=43&func=view&id=2946&catid=11


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

you may want to go back and run about 40 yards of mono between the leadcore and fireline backing also.


----------



## NP3 (Jul 7, 2004)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> you may want to go back and run about 40 yards of mono between the leadcore and fireline backing also.


I've heard of people doing this, but it never made tons of sense to me. I don't have a problem with the release holding to the fireline, so why wuold I want to introduce two new knots to the set up?


----------



## NP3 (Jul 7, 2004)

Ok thanks Thomas and severus...I tried that briefly last night, couldn't get the mono pushed up in there, threw a fit and went to bed. 

I'll try it tonight when I'm back in a sane frame of mind.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

NP3 said:


> Ok thanks Thomas and severus...I tried that briefly last night, couldn't get the mono pushed up in there, threw a fit and went to bed.
> 
> I'll try it tonight when I'm back in a sane frame of mind.


As Thomas and Severus stated the willis knot works very well and is actualy easy to tie once you get the hang of it, As you've no doubt figured out . The double willis (two loose overhand knots) works great when joining braid to lead core, use a needle to thread the braid into the lead core jacket.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Try useing a sharp pair of scissors. A clean cut on the sheath and mono makes it easier. Usually people use 30 pound fire backing, 27 pound lead, and a 20 pound 25 yard flourocarbon leader. This is how I rig mine and never had a fish break it and never had a knot fail. How you rig it is your own way, but I'm saying you still should have a mono between the two. It acts like a shock absorber too and thats not a bad thing. I only use this though on 7-10 colors. Anything else I use all mono backing...20 pound test.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

NP3 said:


> Ok thanks Thomas and severus...I tried that briefly last night, couldn't get the mono pushed up in there, threw a fit and went to bed.
> 
> I'll try it tonight when I'm back in a sane frame of mind.


It's not just you. I always have a hell of a time if I try to slip anything larger than 20 lb mono into the sheath. 

Hope you didn't kick the dog or skull**** the cat when you flipped your lid.


----------



## NP3 (Jul 7, 2004)

severus said:


> It's not just you. I always have a hell of a time if I try to slip anything larger than 20 lb mono into the sheath.
> 
> Hope you didn't kick the dog or skull**** the cat when you flipped your lid.


Apparently blood pressure levels are indirectly proportional to the ability to pull off this Herculean feat. Last night my BP was somewhere in the neighborhood of 190/160 after 2 hours of trying to tie a uni-uni knot to join the core and 25 pound mono. After giving up on that, I only had about 5 minutes of patience to abondon ship and attempt the Wathcyoutalkinbout Willis Knot.

Tonight settled in in a much better frame of mind and tied the Willis knot on the first try.

I did however kick the cat just for good measure. As for the skull****, I don't have a dog, and I'm pretty positive the wife isn't going to be overly receptive.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

When I tie my leadcore to mono bigger than 20 pound i use an albright Knot.
Like it says loop the heaver line.
Also I make the loop in the heaver line and tape it to a flat surface to hold it and free up a hand.
heres a link.
http://www.netknots.com/html/albright.html


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I do 3 or 4 nail knots in sequence.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I just use duct tape, so far its worked well. Just kidding guys, I also use the albright knot, no complaints thus far.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Uni-Knot


----------

